# Apache unter Mandrake 9.2



## dennislassiter (23. November 2003)

Hallo, bei der Installation von Mandrake 9.2 habe ich apache mitinstalliert.
Wo ist das htdocs verzeichiniss
Im Browser kann ich http://127.0.0.1 eintippen, und es kommt eine Seite (APACHE 2.0 Installiert). Aber wo ist der Documentroot vom Apache

Ich habe außerdem noch Webmin istalliert, aber da muss ich erstmal einstellungen für Apache machen. ABER welche Verzeichnisse soll ich als Serverroot und Documentroot eintragen


----------



## Sinac (23. November 2003)

Wie wärs denn wenn du mal nen Blick in die httpd.conf wirfst?
Da steht das für gewöhnlich drinne... 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dennislassiter (23. November 2003)

aber webmin sagt mir das es falsch ist.
Und in dem Verzeichniss ist nur eine HTML-Datei, die auserdem einen anderen Inhalt hat.


----------



## Sinac (23. November 2003)

Versteh jetzt nicht was du meinst...
Veriss erstma Webmin. In der httpd.coonf steht ja irgendwo DocumentROot mit dem Pfad der HTML Datein und von dort aus holt Apache sich auch defenitiv
seine HTML Dokumente. Haste vielleicht mal mehrere Apache versionen installiert oder da irgendwas durcheinander gebracht?
Greetz....
Sinac


----------



## dennislassiter (23. November 2003)

ja, da steht was von Apache 2 und 1.3 (Beide Manuals sind vorhanden)


----------



## Sinac (23. November 2003)

Hm... nicht das du die beide installiert hast und die unterschiedliche Conf Dateien bzw. Pfade haben, weiß ich jetzt nicht genau.
Haste denn mehrere httpd.conf files? Also vielleicht auch in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen?


----------



## dennislassiter (24. November 2003)

könnte sein, muss ich dann mal gucken


----------

